# Hilfe! Indesign CS - RGB-Bilder in CMYK-Indesigndokument laden?



## LOonIE (26. Januar 2006)

Ich sitze gerade an einem Katalog.
Nachdem ich alle Bilder hereingeladen habe, fiel mir ein, mal nachzusehen, ob auch alle Bilder in CMYK sind. Waren sie natürlich nicht. Also habe ich alle Bilder in einer PSaktion umgewandelt und nochmal platziert. Aber vielleicht war das ja umsonst. 

Daher für zukünftige Aufgaben meine Frage: Wenn ich in ein Indesigndokument im CMYK-Farbmodus RGB-Bilder platziere, werden diese dann automatisch in CMYK umgewandelt? Oder bleiben sie im RGB-Farbmodus und machen mir das Leben mit meinem Drucker schwer?

Ich bitte um Aufklärung.

Gruß,
Peten


----------



## helaukoenig (27. Januar 2006)

Da du aus der  Anwendung heraus RGB-Bilder fehlerfrei an deinen Drucker schicken kannst, sollte man davon ausgehen, dass die Bilder zwar nich umgewandelt werden, aber während des Drucken entsprechend _"separiert" _werden. Das kannst du doch, oder nicht?
 Vorsicht ist geboten, wenn du in die Druckvorstufe gehen willst. Da solltest du mal eine Seite mit einem RGB-Bild mal separiert in eine PostScript-Datei drucken und zwecks Kontrolle diese PS-Datei dann im Acrobat öffnen.


----------

